# IELTS in Japan



## pkrish

Hi,

Anybody already appeared and has some experience to share the knowledge or appearing IELTS conducted by British Council in Tokyo or other part of Japan ?

Please share experiences or knowledge....

Thanks,
Cheers
Kishor


----------



## amaslam

Moved your post to the Japan forum so you get more replies from people living in Japan.


----------

